# Your newbie mistakes when you started ACNL



## Melyora (Apr 24, 2014)

I am curious what mistakes everyone made when they first started playing ACNL, or any AC game (cause you probably know most of the mechanics of ACNL when you played other AC games before).

Anything goes, things you didn't know, wrong campsite placements, button-mashing to quickly and missing what you're supposed to do.

I will start off.

I only played AC:WW before, but only for a short while and I did not understand it XD So played 4 days and quit.

Then I started AC:NL and I seriously thought the Island was useless and never went there. I had to pay 1K Bells to go there (and I never had any Bells to spare, so it was a huuuge amount, lol) and there I could watch all the butterflies and fish, cause Kapp'n didn't allow me to take my equipment with me to the island...
I never knew the gyroid would lend you equipment, I didn't imagine I could talk to him, and I never tried to cause I have a natural aversion to gyroids XD

How wrong could I be? ^_^' Useless Island.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 24, 2014)

xD I played AC:WW back there but I am not very serious bout it (not to mention the cheat code from R4 make everything easier). Plus I never knew about plot resetting which is not a very big mistake, just it can be better if I knew about it. Also one mistake is I never consider my house placement and randomly place somewhere I think is appropriate lol luckily it doesn't turn out bad today =D


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 24, 2014)

I have accidently sold my silver fishing rod...twice. lol


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 24, 2014)

I sold every bug and fish and never put them into the museum. Still trying to rebuild it. ;m;


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess mine would be the placement of everything. My layout is pretty "bad." But I knew that when I did it, I just didn't want to stress about design, because I don't usually care a whole lot about that!


----------



## Noel (Apr 24, 2014)

When I put my campsite in front of the town hall.
That town will not be existing ever again.


----------



## jolokia (Apr 24, 2014)

ACNL's my first game, but I've found it pretty straightforward.

I don't think I've really made any big mistakes, or at least not that I paid for... I took the first town offered but it turned out to be a fairly nice one with perfect cherries. I didn't know about the different faces but my guy still ended up with my favorite face. My only regret, really, is that Isabelle wouldn't let me have my house where I really wanted it (at the end of the peninsula) but now I think I could've got it there if I'd shuffled myself about a bit and kept asking her. Still, the location I've got isn't half bad.

If it counts, I dragged my heels about building the Dream Suite but now I've got it I really enjoy visiting random dream towns. I probably should have gone for that a lot earlier.


----------



## uriri (Apr 24, 2014)

im bad at guessing.. so i thought the genuine artworks were the fake ones -,-


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 24, 2014)

uriri said:


> im bad at guessing.. so i thought the genuine artworks were the fake ones -,-



You can always check on Thonky guide for real and fake art =D


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 24, 2014)

I wasn't aware I could choose my face :c


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

I sold my mermaid set to Reese


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't know about plot reset back then and I had past villagers plonking themselves in weird spots of town.

I also didn't know about campsite reset back then and saw bare campsites almost everyday.


----------



## uriri (Apr 24, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> You can always check on Thonky guide for real and fake art =D



YAH.. I saw that site after selling my 4 sculptures to Reese! ;3;
but now, i finally completed my artwork at the museum xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 24, 2014)

Foolishly selling sahara and non-redorderable items at Re-Tail thinking I could just buy them off the catalogue T.T


----------



## nymphs (Apr 24, 2014)

to unlock the dream suite i thought 7 days had to pass at least, but it had to be the 7th day exactly
i was way past the 7th day so i tt'd back


----------



## Melyora (Apr 24, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> xD I played AC:WW back there but I am not very serious bout it (not to mention the cheat code from R4 make everything easier). Plus I never knew about plot resetting which is not a very big mistake, just it can be better if I knew about it. Also one mistake is I never consider my house placement and randomly place somewhere I think is appropriate lol luckily it doesn't turn out bad today =D


I had ACWW on a R4 as well, but I never got through the basics of the game...
Now with ACNL I found the forum after several days of playing and that helped me a lot, hahaha, also with the plot resetting which turned in handy the very next day since the 8th villager moved in yet (kept resetting till it was a nice spot and it turned out to be Beau <3 He's so sweet).



TykiButterfree said:


> I have accidently sold my silver fishing rod...twice. lol


Oops, I always check if I haven't selected one of my equipments when selling stuff. I did lose my watering can once, when playing a game with Blanche in the campsite... Leif had it for sale the same day so it was no issue, but I ask myself why I ever agreed with gambling for my watering can.



kurukiio said:


> I sold every bug and fish and never put them into the museum. Still trying to rebuild it. ;m;


Awwwwww, that's hard! I remember doing that as well in ACWW, but it was only in the beginning and mostly animals that were easy to come by... Good luck with building your museum! =D



Jesusfreakette said:


> I guess mine would be the placement of everything. My layout is pretty "bad." But I knew that when I did it, I just didn't want to stress about design, because I don't usually care a whole lot about that!


I told myself the same, but once I found out about plot resetting I used it the very next day on my 8th villager move-in. And I reset like >15 times -_- But now with my recent move-in (Blanche from the campsite) I decided not to be picky, but just make sure she doesn't demolish any of my perfect fruit trees (which Fang did...)



Noel said:


> When I put my campsite in front of the town hall.
> That town will not be existing ever again.


Hahahaha, this made me laugh. I praise myself happy that I found this forum and saw several things about PWPs and people complaining that you cannot remove/replace the campsite. So I put it somewhere where it's not in the way and where I don't have to pass often to look at the empty spot when it's empty...




jolokia said:


> ACNL's my first game, but I've found it pretty straightforward.
> 
> I don't think I've really made any big mistakes, or at least not that I paid for... I took the first town offered but it turned out to be a fairly nice one with perfect cherries. I didn't know about the different faces but my guy still ended up with my favorite face. My only regret, really, is that Isabelle wouldn't let me have my house where I really wanted it (at the end of the peninsula) but now I think I could've got it there if I'd shuffled myself about a bit and kept asking her. Still, the location I've got isn't half bad.
> 
> If it counts, I dragged my heels about building the Dream Suite but now I've got it I really enjoy visiting random dream towns. I probably should have gone for that a lot earlier.


I want to build the Dream Suite too, but I don't have Wifi for the next month >< So it's not worth it yet. I will definitely start building it when I get Wifi so I can visit lots and lots of pretty towns!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Foolishly selling sahara and non-redorderable items at Re-Tail thinking I could just buy them off the catalogue T.T



Wait what, they are non-reorderable? O_O I believe I might have sold 2-3 walls/floors as well... Which equals the amount of time she has redecorated my room. Fuuuuuuu-...


----------



## tessabel (Apr 24, 2014)

I ate my only ever perfect peach on the first day of playing :-|


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

... I could never figure out how people were getting tools on the island.

It took me like a week or two to figure it out... And I only figured it out going on to the regional island and I saw someone talking the the gyroid and I was like, "WTF are they doing*? Why are they talking to that?" and then they pulled out a net... and I was like "Oh..."


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 24, 2014)

ive played every other AC game, so I knew the basics, but my main mistakes were selling unorderables & not plot resetting. now im missing some cool unorderables and I have to get rid of renee D:


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 24, 2014)

kurukiio said:


> I sold every bug and fish and never put them into the museum. Still trying to rebuild it. ;m;


Me in city folk ^^^^^


----------



## Hildea (Apr 24, 2014)

On AC:WW :
Time travel ruined my turnips. Little stupid me probably wasn't listening Joan when she explained about it. I wasn't serious about it though.

(I was never an Animal Crossing fan, why did I buy New Leaf again?)

On AC:NL :
- Not knowing about receiving villagers via StreetPass. (darn it Sylvia! Why do you plot your house in front of the Roost, of all places?!)
- Not knowing that cedar trees can't be planted on the south. (I don't know how many saplings I tried to plant...)
- Not knowing about cycling and trading villagers. (There were some good villagers that I just voided. Not much of a loss, but still...)


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 24, 2014)

I had a perfect pear on day 1, but sold it.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2014)

I made flowers conquer my town.

I had no idea how to landscape.


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 24, 2014)

I sold perfect fruit and un-orderables, and voided really popular villagers like Tia and Beau. ._.
Oh yeah, and I called my towns really stupid names so I had to keep re-starting. x_x


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 24, 2014)

The placement of my house. I wish I could change it. T-T
Also the map! I hate my map.


----------



## Melyora (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeaaaah, some of these sound very familiar to me =P Wish I could replace my house as well...

I also sold my perfect fruit on my first day, but I reset that town, and this time I planted the fruit, only to have Fang plot his house on it 2 days later...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 24, 2014)

I gave my first perfect pear to my friend while she gave me her first perfect apple. We thought we could plant them and make loads of money with our non native perfect fruit trees... It took weeks for another perfect pear to spawn in my town. X.x I also had no clue about plot resetting, so my villagers plopped their houses behind Re-Tail and in front of the town hall.


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a treasure chest for free, and I sold it for 5K. It's worth 200 Tortimer Medals. And I sold my motherly statue by accident. I also killed off all my grass through time-travelling - with the Beautiful Ordinance on too.

Oh, and I built everything along the river. Including my campsite. Now I can't build any bridges at all. ._.


----------



## french toast (Apr 24, 2014)

Not resetting for a better map.


----------



## SaturnTown (Apr 24, 2014)

When I first started my first town in New Leaf, I think I sold my perfect fruit? I didn't know about perfect fruit (I didn't even know the game was coming out until a week beforehand, ahaha). It took until October to get another perfect fruit to grow in my town.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 24, 2014)

Placing my house near a river that would have been better suited for a cafe. I didn't keep that town. I had never placed paths until after checking some towns in the Dream Suite.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 24, 2014)

I ate my only perfect fruit just to see what would happen. I still don't have any perfect peaches because of that.


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 24, 2014)

I used to sell what I caught on the island to the little girl that pays **** for everything until someone on TI told me of her rip-off nature.


----------



## Quilava (Apr 24, 2014)

Wait, not plot resetting is considered a "mistake"? Uhhhhh.

My big mistake was eating my only perfect apple because it looked different. And I placed my house in a pretty crappy spot but it doesn't bug me too much anymore.


----------



## jupisan (Apr 24, 2014)

Getting a bad layout at first in this game.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 24, 2014)

selling my first perfect fruit


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

Lollipop said:


> I ate my only perfect fruit just to see what would happen. I still don't have any perfect peaches because of that.



^^I'm on that same boat except instead of eating it I sold it. LOL. i was so dumb. it took me months before i could grow my own native perfect fruit.


----------



## Airen (Apr 24, 2014)

I sold my first perfect orange. Still trying to get another one, lol. My layout isn't all at great, but it's acceptable.


----------



## Melyora (Apr 24, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> I used to sell what I caught on the island to the little girl that pays **** for everything until someone on TI told me of her rip-off nature.


Awwwww, that's too bad >< I noticed it because I sold her my sea bass, and I got like waaaaaaay less money than at retail, so I only sold her my cheap stuff.
I did always think that at some point she would do something different, like, opening another spot at the Granny sale or something, after you've sold her enough...

And so many perfect fruit mistakes! Guess most of us have been there, done that...

But now we all know better! =D Although I do wish that I would get a perfect peach again T_T


----------



## Carina (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't know that you need a really big amount of space with no PWP/buildings to build a bridge.
The problem in my very first town was that I placed my house near the part of the river where the bridge should go and of course I couldn't do anything against it :/

I also didn't donate bugs and fish to the museum when I catched them for the first time. I just sold them (like in all the other Animal Crossing games).


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

I... I'm sorry guys... I didn't know... I wasn't on TBT yet... I didn't know about dreamies... and I... what I'm trying to say is... I... I... AW JEEZ GUYS I VOIDED PUNCHY OKAY GOSH JUST STOP JUMPING DOWN MY THROAT ABOUT IT UGH


----------



## ChixChi7 (Apr 24, 2014)

For New Leaf:
Accidently selling rare furniture that cannot be re-ordered.
Putting my hotel too close to the cliff.


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 24, 2014)

Answering Rover's questions without a second thought that it would alter my face.
Selling the perfect cherry I got to start out with (thankfully, I got one from another town).
Running for the first few days while not knowing about grass wear.
Selling the cardboard closet I got from shaking a tree.


----------



## Mandarama (Apr 24, 2014)

I voided Erik because his laugh was annoying to me, and I wanted to see what other villagers were out there. I hadn't joined this forum and had no idea you could adopt villagers between towns! (No concept of villager popularity, either.) I still feel bad, because I could have gifted him to someone if I'd known. 

In City Folk, my kids and I let every villager that pinged move out. We didn't realize you could actually stop them. So we had a revolving door going!


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 24, 2014)

first time I play, I sold my one and only perfect cherry to Re-tail...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

I ate my stupid ****ing perfect pear. I didn't get perfect pears until I found this site, even though I tried regrowing it SO HARD. I also sold unorderables, not knowing I could sell them here if people wanted them because I'm a dumbass. My map turned out nearly perfect, luckily, it's just Retail is on the bottom instead of near the train tracks. :/ Was good for when I was bughunting though. Also. Another rookie mistake. _Letting Nibbles go._ I had wanted to see other villagers, and I... I... ;_;

_[never let you go by third eye blind playing in the distance]_

Also voided Bluebear, didn't know her popularity >: She was cute too QQ. At least I have Nibbles in Arendele though!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

I forgot where I planted my perfect apple... And built my campsite over it.


----------



## Amykins (Apr 25, 2014)

Naming my town something as boring and uninspired as "Treetown". I was in the middle of a reset spree to find the perfect map, and I foolishly thought I'd just have to reset again so I didn't care what my town name was. And, naturally, I found the map layout I wanted. Of course. ><;;

Curse you, Murphy's Law!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

I probably should've done research on the faces but I'm happy with what I got anyway (and probably would've chose my current one). Uh... I ate my first perfect apple. I didn't do many silly things as I've played Wild World and City Folk but oh my gosh one thing I did in Wild World for ages was selling my fossils without getting them identified. My brother and I both had the game and we thought fossils and pitfalls were the stupidest things ever because you couldn't even get any money from digging them up. Then one day when one of us were donating fish we realised the 'assess a fossil' option and it went from there haha.


----------



## kasane (Apr 25, 2014)

Selling some of the Sloppy items, and not putting the Beautiful Ordinance on (I had to water tons of flowers every single day...)

When I went to the island for the first time I put all of the bugs that I didn't want in the basket (I thought it acted like a trash bin) and lost all of the ones I wanted ;-;


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 25, 2014)

I think the worst mistake I made was selling unorderable furniture to Retail. I also remember seeing sloppy furniture in Retail and I'd either get villagers to buy it or leave it there until the villager who put it up moved away because I didn't know it was rare and didn't want it at the time.


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

my first game was wild world and it just came with those R4's for the DS

i was super confused and I didn't know how to water flowers cause I thought you had to fill it up with water first so I kept going up to rivers and the beach trying to fill it up?? plus back then the flowers didn't sparkle when you watered them so HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW

acnl:

first time I went to the island I sold all my stuff to Leila????? because I thought you couldn't bring them back
I kept wondering why people recommended catching beetles in the island and selling them cause I kept getting like what 32 bells for a golden beetle or something smh


----------



## TeH_JERGEN (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought the game at launch accidentally spelled my name wrong. Didn't notice for 9 months which prompted me to restart. =/


----------



## Ras (Apr 25, 2014)

I had some cardboard and sloppy stuff I sold, not understanding about unorderables.  But, the main mistake was refusing to have paths and thus placing PWPs in spots that seemed okay but turned out to be horrible when I actually did start pathing.  I have since demolished and rebuilt tons of PWPs, but my original town (Pangola) is now my least favorite town.


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 25, 2014)

sold my perfect pear, sold unorderables to reese, didn't know you could reset for other maps and chose the first one (i dont regret it though  ), sold stuff to leila, didnt know you cold plot reset, (oh jeez im the n00biest of them all...)

Wait people actually care about filling up the museum? I dont care at all xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

sold my perfect pear, sold unorderables to reese, didn't know you could reset for other maps and chose the first one (i dont regret it though  ), sold stuff to leila, didnt know you cold plot reset, (oh jeez im the n00biest of them all...)

Wait people actually care about filling up the museum? I dont care at all xD


----------



## blossum (Apr 25, 2014)

Not plot resetting these two villagers that came in the first few days. I put my house in a really weird spot, and the campsite :[ I think I picked a good map though. Luckily I didn't get the game until the end of December, so I knew a bit/watched LPs about it before hand


----------



## Ras (Apr 25, 2014)

I ate some foreign fruit that my villagers gave me before I knew anything about planting it for trees.


----------



## Saphy (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I've been playing AC for years and years, so no huge mistakes here. I did sell a piece of sloppy furniture however, I didn't know it was rare :<


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Apr 25, 2014)

well, even after watching about a hundred gameplays of it...

i:
-left boots on the ground
-tried to breed flowers in my house
-thought sea bass were valuable because they were big shadows hahaahah


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't know these thing:

1. That you can choose your face. I got lucky and ended up with a good one, but yikes, it could have gone so wrong...so very very wrong!
2. That my house size would grow. So I placed my house where I wanted, but as it grew bigger, now it halfway blocks a ramp to the beach. That just kills me, because I have to go around it and it just looks so awkward.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Apr 25, 2014)

I didnt know that you could choose your face so I ended up getting a really bad face, I choose a terrible town map since I just choose the first one, I ended up putting my house in an awful place, and then I ate my perfect apple... Though I ended up resetting so it doesnt matter too much anymore I guess..
This time the only mistake I really made was selling my perfect cherry since it took me over 5 months to get another one.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh ya, I ate my first perfect apple too...I thought I needed to eat fruit or something. lol
It is kind of weird that the characters don't need food for energy with all that running around...I wonder if they'll ever work that into the game.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 25, 2014)

Sold my silver watering can by mistake.I liked it better than gold.

put in a modern police station even though my town is old fashioned.

Bought a bunch of turnips.It filled my entire locker.I forgot I had them and time traveled back 2 hours.I didn't own a trash can so I PAID retail to dispose of them.Shortly after that I entered Merry's house and noticed that she had a trash can.lol


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 25, 2014)

police station placement

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Oh ya, I ate my first perfect apple too...I thought I needed to eat fruit or something. lol
> It is kind of weird that the characters don't need food for energy with all that running around...I wonder if they'll ever work that into the game.



I can see that right now.. When your character starts to run slower and slower to the point they just walk, you need to eat fruit.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

Ya! And you know I was so dumb, I though a perfect fruit would give them EXTRA energy! :/ XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Ras said:


> I had some cardboard and sloppy stuff I sold, not understanding about unorderables.  But, the main mistake was refusing to have paths and thus placing PWPs in spots that seemed okay but turned out to be horrible when I actually did start pathing.  I have since demolished and rebuilt tons of PWPs, but my original town (Pangola) is now my least favorite town.



Wait, the sloppy set is unorderable?


----------



## Zee (Apr 25, 2014)

Wound up with a face I didn't like... I should have known better, because I've played since the Gamecube game. I ended up restarting my first town within a week, though. That, and the pretty standard one... I sold my first perfect fruit.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

Aw, tokayseye :C
But G.O.B. wouldn't let it get him down and neither should you!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2014)

Sold my perfect fruit thinking "Eh, whatever...it'll grow back.." _Viola_, it never grew back. Luckily for me, I had a huge restart phase.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 25, 2014)

Picked a whole lot of really bad maps, and I sold my one and only piece of perfect fruit. Even though I watched a let's play that specifically told me not to. I was under the impression that there were items worth more than perfect fruit. 
I was wrong.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 25, 2014)

New Leaf is my first AC so I have made many stupid mistakes. 

I built the campsite in a terrible place, didn't understand that you could use paths, and so everything was placed in an awkward place that I had to make work with the paths I finally did put down for my town. I think mainly everything was an afterthought upon realizing everything's affixed to a spot.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 25, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> You can always check on Thonky guide for real and fake art =D



I always do that. ^u^
The worst thing I can remember is rushing...umm...no real regrets I guess. ^^'


----------



## Emily (Apr 25, 2014)

I ended up selling my perfect pear not knowing that I should plant it because I didn't understand at the time as nothing like it was in the other games.


----------



## honeybutter (Apr 25, 2014)

like everyone else here, i sold my perfect peach. five months later and i still wouldn't have any if someone hadn't randomly given me a few as a gift when i visited their town. (i was trying to regrow them myself, but i wasn't going to spit in the face of that opportunity.)

i let stitches buy the sloppy chair in re-tail. i miss that stupid chair more than i miss him. (i still have yet to have a sloppy or cardboard furniture set piece spawn in my town since, of course since i now know they're unorderable.)

i also haven't been plot resetting or thinking really hard about pwp placements. i haven't tried any hardcore gardenscaping yet, but when i do... i know i'll have many, many regrets.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, I also sold every sloppy furniture piece I found in Re-Tail, not knowing it's unorderable.
But that's pretty much it. I watched Chuggaaconroy before I bought the game, so I didn't have a lot of regrets and mistakes.


----------



## Manah (Apr 26, 2014)

I apparently sold a cardboard chair to Re-Tail. ;~;
And of course sold my perfect cherry. (And voided Bam...)


----------



## CrashTheScene (May 10, 2014)

Time traveled a bunch when the game came out and lost a dreamie who I still need to cycled out and get again. Also ran all the time and my grass is still super patchy.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 10, 2014)

Real town putting the campsite in the wrong place.   No cedar trees will grow there.
In my TT town I kept running pass someone sleeping.  It was Leif standing outside wanting to weed.
The town was a harvest town so there was alot of perfect fruit trees and Leif would stand near them. 
At the time I never spoke to the villagers and thought it was a very lazy villager.  I could have had the weeding badge done by now.


----------



## Umbvix (May 10, 2014)

Hmmm...I think the only thing I've done that I would count as a mistake is that in my games before New Leaf, I always sold off my fish, insects, and fossils instead of donating them to the museum. And now that I'm trying to fix it, ohhh man is it hard. So in New Leaf, I've taken the mentality that if I haven't caught it before, it goes straight to the museum. I already have my fossils section finished, and a lot of the fish and insects are done, too. The art will take longer because of the prices.


----------



## Adventure9 (May 10, 2014)

Well let's see...

-Sold my only perfect fruit (thinking there would be more)
-Sold some sloppy furniture (thought they were re-orderable) 
-Didn't have a town name pre-picked (spent like an hour picking one out: Zootopia, what do you think?...)
-Didn't know what the pink building (re-tail) on the map was when picking maps. (thought maybe it would go away some how...)

That's probably the worst of it (wasn't like a year later I bought the sloppy set and FINALLY got a perfect pear, thanks to this site :3)

Luckily I spent some serious hours later on the Thonky.com for the rest :3


----------



## Pathetic (May 10, 2014)

I ate my perfect fruit.
Put the campsite infront of town hall.
Police station was awkwardly placed.
My paths were so off omg.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2014)

Summ3rain said:


> I wasn't aware I could choose my face :c



This


----------



## Wildroses (May 10, 2014)

Two months of playing, and my newbie mistakes:

1) I took the perfect fruit mistake to the next level and sold another which grew a month later as well as my first. 
2) Had major creativity fail and named my town after myself. My name is Rose, so I am now obliged to fill the Rosetown with roses, which I hate. 
3) Confused the Island with Club Tortimer and took ages to go as I was under the impression it required Wi-Fi internet, which I do not have. 
4) Merry asked me to catch her a Coelancanth and I caught one on the second attempt. This gave me the wrong impression on how easy it was to catch those fish, and I have not yet caught one for the museum. A couple of weeks ago I spent from 10 to 2 trying to catch another, but as I ended up paying off my current home loan I wasn't too unhappy when I found the truth. 
5) One day I heard a strange noise. Reese was selling mole crickets at premium prices, so I looked online and discovered mole crickets were underground. After a week of unsuccessfully digging holes everywhere and wondering why I was so bad, I decided on a whim to visit the museum as I like seeing how my efforts to fill it have gone. Whilst checking out the fish section, I heard that noise. This entire time I thought frogs croaking were mole crickets. No wonder I was having trouble.


----------



## Hirisa (May 10, 2014)

Wildroses said:


> Two months of playing, and my newbie mistakes:
> 
> 1) I took the perfect fruit mistake to the next level and sold another which grew a month later as well as my first.
> 2) Had major creativity fail and named my town after myself. My name is Rose, so I am now obliged to fill the Rosetown with roses, which I hate.
> ...



I <3 this entire post, omg.


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

Sold my stuff at the nookling store
TTed way too many years


----------



## PurplPanda (May 10, 2014)

I sold a bunch of unorderables. *kills self*


----------



## bigger34 (May 10, 2014)

I tend to do this in every AC game, but, I would get so excited to play the game that I would choose the first option for everything, and the first map, and then would later hate my map/face but not restart because I put too much work into my town.


----------



## Diclonius217 (May 11, 2014)

I thought eating fruit was important for some reason, so I ate every. single. fruit. I found, even my perfect one, it took me a while to pay off my initial loan because I did it on solely seashells .-.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 11, 2014)

Eating my first perfect fruit. I thought they would grow back fast since I already have one in my town. Didn't know the game was meant to have one at the start. Took me ages to get another one. :/


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2014)

Well, when I got the shaved ice lamp, I didn't know it was rare and unorderable, so I sold it. But when I played the gamecube animal crossing for the first time, I didn't know what those leafs were for (Yeah I know its kinda stupid lol) And I was so surprised when it turned into a piece of furniture in my house XD

Edit: Also, awhile after playing acnl. I put the resetti surveillance thing in such an awful spot and thought it wouldn't be seen that much since there was a tree kind of it front of it, but now the tree is gone and Olivia lives a few spots ahead of it and the resetti surveillance is now in the middle of my path to my retail. (I didn't have a path when I bought the resetti surveillance though)


----------



## aemohescuro (May 11, 2014)

I wasn't too particular about where I put my coffee shop, and would up telling myself I wouldn't mind if it was slightly uneven in comparison to Re-Tail because at least I wouldn't have to worry about my pears. Now I really hate that it's uneven, and I can't move it.  I've also completely destroyed my pear orchard because I hated how they were organized.

I'm also not very fond of where Jade's house is (though 've been try to make it more appealing by sticking Dizzy right next to her), I mostly put it where it was because my datefriend's disgusting friend had a house there, and I was told I could delete his character and replace it with whomever I wanted. So I placed it right on top of his house out of spite. I regret not putting it closer towards the cliffside, or at least further away from Charlise's house and accompanying annoying rock.

I let Freya move, mostly because I wanted new villagers to interact with. She was one of my favorite villagers, and now I'll have to wait forever for even a chance to get her back. I didn't expect her to be so popular, either, so it's not like I can pay to get her back without selling my soul.


----------



## hanzy (May 11, 2014)

Putting my campsite in such a rubbish place lol.


----------



## Le Ham (May 11, 2014)

Uh. Probably the fact that I put the cafe, Resetti, and police station in stupid places. I've played City Folk and Wild World before, and I'd seen lots of information and new features about Newleaf before I got it, so I didn't make any mistakes with perfect fruit, thank goodness. I prolly should've checked for other maps before going with the first one, but I really like my map anyway. Also chose my mayor's face based on what I'd want to say even though I didn't know what the result would be. I like my mayor's face. 

Once Wolfgang asked for an arowana, and when I caught one, I ignored my usual thought process of "Take this sucker to the museum!" and gave it to him out of kindness. Too bad it was at the end of summer, and I've yet to wait for summer to start again so I can catch another. I'll have to wait even later so I can catch the salmon I missed out on.

Oh, and I temporarily stopped playing around February/March, which was a time I didn't know that the Festivale was in. So now I have no idea when it is, and I also don't want to TT back to whatever day it is because I'll have to clean up when I go back to the current date.


----------



## bellafez (May 11, 2014)

I sold a rose sofa that Margie randomly gave me  Now I'm collecting the weeding day set and I am ssoo annoyed!


----------



## Hot (May 11, 2014)

I think the only mistake I've made when I started was always selling fossils to Re-tail.


----------



## Fawkes (May 11, 2014)

ACWW: Didn't pull weeds or water flowers. It got to the point where I had a rafflesia even though I played near daily.
ACNL: Sold my only perfect cherry (thankfully another one spawned about a week later) and put my campsite next to a spot where I wanted to build a bridge.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 11, 2014)

1. I didn't know you could select your map
2. I started an expensive (to my standards) PWP when I was still in a tent
3. I time traveled to halloween and lost the first ACNL dress I ever bought. It took me hours to get it.


----------



## P.K. (May 11, 2014)

Putting the Reset Center in front of my orchard aka in the middle of an empty area instead of an isolated place.


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 11, 2014)

I didn't know you could reset for layouts, I didn't know there were the different faces, and I placed permanent PWPs in stupid places.


----------



## Renkindle (May 11, 2014)

I should have placed my house, cafe, and police station somewhere else.... or gotten a better town layout.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 11, 2014)

I sold my only perfect cherry and a lot of non-reordeable stuff, cause I needed money :/


----------



## Celes (May 11, 2014)

I picked a horrible town layout, and I chose it because is had a long, crazy river. xD
And I placed the police station, cafe, campsite and my house in awful spots.


----------



## Sumia (May 11, 2014)

Town layout, mayor face (mostly because I didn't know that there were guide to choose it, but I'm fine with my generic face), house's placement, selling non reorderable things, and selling fishes & insects rather than giving them to museum.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

sold perfect fruit rather than planting lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and mayor face lol i hated that default-default hair.


----------



## Bui (May 11, 2014)

Trying to pick up items with B when I first started playing. It took me a while to break that habit, but now, whenever I play Wild World, I always try to pick up items or pull weeds with Y, which just ends up pausing the game instead.


----------



## Boidoh (May 11, 2014)

I had no idea that I could invite in campsite villagers. I had Stitches in the campsite once and didn't know he could move in.


----------



## Esper (May 11, 2014)

i ate my perfect orange lol


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 11, 2014)

-Sold just about everything I put in my pocket for bells (except for things like shovel, net, etc.)
-Pushed my villagers
-Sold non native fruit
-Put no money in my savings account
-Wasted my money a lot
-Possibly sold a perfect apple (idk for sure but then another one appeared a couple months later)
-Many other things


----------



## Titi (May 11, 2014)

Didn't reset for a good town map/prettier mayor.
Placed my mayor house in an awful spot out of rage because the spot I really wanted was occupied with Dotty's house.
Ate my perfect peach, I immediatly realized I probably made a mistake as my mayor was chomping it down.
Placed my caf? near a bridge before replacing the bridge to another style, now I don't want to risk replacing it because if I can't replace it in the same spot I will have a stroke.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 11, 2014)

I hope that this will make me feel better when I get a town...I make these mistakes all the time!


----------



## Potata (Aug 30, 2015)

tessabel said:


> I ate my only ever perfect peach on the first day of playing :-|



I sold mine on BOTH my towns.


----------



## Laila (Aug 30, 2015)

Like every average noob

I ate the perfect cherry I had though also just flippin buying everything in the shops


----------



## fangman (Aug 30, 2015)

Giving my villagers clothing when they asked for one amd ended up messing their houses up


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 30, 2015)

For a while I just sold every bug and fish I caught. When I started donating to the museum, I had to go back and check which species I hadn't donated yet even though they were logged as species I'd caught before. The bells did make a difference to me when I was starting out, but having fewer bells a day to save my future self the hassle would have been worth it.

The first time the turnip lady showed up in my town, I spent most of my money on turnips. I don't know why I did that. Then of course, I time travelled back one hour to visit a shop before I sold them and they all ended up rotting. 

It also took me a while to figure out why coconuts and bananas wouldn't grow in my town at all or why cedars would die when I planted them on the bottom half of my map.


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought you could use the d-pad to walk, it took me a while to get used to using the circle pad


----------



## Potata (Aug 30, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> Well, when I got the shaved ice lamp, I didn't know it was rare and unorderable, so I sold it. But when I played the gamecube animal crossing for the first time, I didn't know what those leafs were for (Yeah I know its kinda stupid lol) And I was so surprised when it turned into a piece of furniture in my house XD
> 
> Edit: Also, awhile after playing acnl. I put the resetti surveillance thing in such an awful spot and thought it wouldn't be seen that much since there was a tree kind of it front of it, but now the tree is gone and Olivia lives a few spots ahead of it and the resetti surveillance is now in the middle of my path to my retail. (I didn't have a path when I bought the resetti surveillance though)



Wait... The shaved ice lamp is rare? Oops


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> It also took me a while to figure out why coconuts and bananas wouldn't grow in my town at all or why cedars would die when I planted them on the bottom half of my map.



Yep.  Took me forever to figure this out XD


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 30, 2015)

I had the cedar issue trying to plant them, also trying to plant things right smack up on buildings. 
I was really frustrated a first not being able to plant trees directly next to my campsite. I played WW as well but it had been years since I got NL so it was basically like starting new.

I think I sold my perfect fruit the first time around as well x-x"


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 30, 2015)

I started walking slow, cause I didn't know how to run.
Let go one of my dearest villagers & Ate my first perfect fruit instead of planting it ;w;


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 30, 2015)

Another thing that I've just remembered: I didn't know how to take pictures, so I had to wait until one of my villagers told me. This means that I don't have pictures of a bunch of moments like the town tree ceremony.


----------



## Mareets (Aug 30, 2015)

Definitely did the whole selling the 1st perfect fruit thing, but at the same time I never sell any of my fruit I find it too much of a hassle to shake all the trees and pick them up and stack so it isn't exactly that bad anyway... 
Another thing I did (and still do) is let my friends pick a random name for my towns :/ lol
Also I would recklessly time travel and wonder why my villagers kept disappearing


----------



## Minni (Aug 30, 2015)

I actually didn't know that you could buy plants from the gardening store, i always thought it was decor for the shop! I've been playing AC since January and only found out a few days ago when i was watching a lets play XD


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been playing for years and only just found out through this thread that sloppy and cardboard sets are unorderable/have value.


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 30, 2015)

My very first town.. I have no idea what I did with my only perfect fruit.. Probably ate it or sold it xD and put campsite and police station in a horrible, horrible spot.. Had villagers move by the bridge so had to kick him out later to replace a bridge.. @_@ no plot resetting..  I didn't know that online forums existed back then xD


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

Placing my campsite on the south part of my town and placing my Reset Center in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Melyora (Aug 31, 2015)

Owh, this is a topic I started! (O_O) Long time ago.

But it's nice to read this! Keep it up guys!

I also didn't know about plot resetting until I came across this forum XD Now I do wonder whether it made my ACNL life better or worse, hahaa.


----------



## louise23 (Aug 31, 2015)

I ate my perfect fruit too


----------



## katysu (Aug 31, 2015)

Placing some of the permanent PWP in places that now don't work so well. Mainly the reset centre in an out of the way corner, I keep forgetting to check if its open, after a rainy day.
Picking the wrong Police Station in one town - a woody Zen town & I picked the modern! Brain on holiday.
Have surrounded it with bamboo, its still annoying but not willing to reset as gone too far into game. 
Placing two alt houses either side of my main bridge (between dock & R_Tail) - that at least is mendable if I take out the near completed alt houses. Still debating that one. (I want to change the bridge style). 
Not all mistakes in the same town, RL isn't perfect, sadly neither are my make believe towns!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 31, 2015)

Placing the mayor's house close to a rock. It has restricted what I can put around my house. I also used to sell any perfect peaches I could find, and in my first couple of weeks playing, I TTed to get some things quicker.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 31, 2015)

My map is grosssss


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Aug 31, 2015)

sn0wxyuki said:


> You can always check on Thonky guide for real and fake art =D




yeah that is what I do XD Thonky is a great guide xx


I didn't know you could rest for maps....>.<" I was so dumb XD


----------



## mintellect (Aug 31, 2015)

I made a ton of mistakes in my first town.

I ate the perfect fruit you get at the beginning of the game.

I didn't know about plot resetting.

I didn't know about hybrids.

I didn't put paths down until really late, like, after a year of playing.

I placed random PWP's everywhere.

I put my house in front of the town hall.

I didn't know about map resetting.

I didn't know about choosing a face (the one I got wasn't bad though)

I didn't know about choosing hair.

I never did any real landscaping, just randomly placed trees and flowers and bushes.

All I cared about was impressing the HHA, so I crowded my Ouse with gyroids until there was hardly any room to go from room to room.

Overall I'm so glad I got a second copy and deleted that town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't know about time travel either.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2015)

a lot of stuff... i did research but i still made mistakes. dudnt think much about placement of some stuff or sbout the map. i love the area my house is in tho ;; that's a mistake i didn't make at least!!


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Aug 31, 2015)

My map layout for the town. There are so many better maps and better landscaping since I have random flowers everywhere along with fruit trees


----------



## Gaby (Aug 31, 2015)

I sold some un-orderable stuff at Re-Tail, like a sloppy dresser Elmer handed to me...


----------



## gazea9r (Aug 31, 2015)

It's been so long that I can't even remember my mistakes. I sold the perfect orange, didn't know you could catch beetles or take the fruit from the island, didn't know you could town/plot reset, wouldn't let any of my villagers move out of the town because...I thought we were family (LOL), and planted trees and flowers wherever the wind told me to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^What ACanelleNL said...selling unorderables T-T


----------



## agscribble (Aug 31, 2015)

When I first started acnl, I didn't know how rare the sloppy set was. So, I got a sloppy dresser from the lost & found and then sold it to Reese. Oops!


----------



## Satanoid (Sep 1, 2015)

Airen said:


> I sold my first perfect orange. Still trying to get another one, lol


I'll sell you one for 700 IGB


----------



## Nazgod (Sep 1, 2015)

Not planning my town and placing permanent PWPs in random places. I'm still trying to fix that mistake.

Also yes selling unorderables. I didn't even know I would need them. I just got them. Didn't like them. And sold them.


----------



## lamblamp (Sep 1, 2015)

I placed pwps at random and put my house in a stupid spot. Also I got some non native fruit and bamboo shoots from my villagers in the beginning of the game and then I sold them.


----------



## Yumei (Sep 1, 2015)

New leaf is my first AC game...so unraveling the game mechanics was an adventure.  Like how you can group fruit together in baskets.  Lemme tell ya, harvesting was a real pain until one of my villagers was kind enough to point it out to me. XD


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 1, 2015)

i made bad placement decisions... just started a new town because of this.


----------



## jcnorn (Sep 1, 2015)

I played animal crossing for the gamecube, that doesn't have all the nifty features of ACNL, so it really was like starting all over again lol. My first mistake was not knowing I could look up face-creations nor that I could reset and get 4 new maps to choose from. Second mistake was selling my one perfect fruit in my first town. Had to wait ages before a new one would appear! Placements of things have never been my strong suit either xD


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 7, 2017)

2017, baby! New year, new people and new stories! 

When I was starting out I knew I would want to pave my town so I placed my house in a good spot near most of the villagers. 

But I did....

-Not know I could choose a map

-Not know about choosing my face

- Sold my perfect orange. 

(I learned this was a mistake and now thanks to people's kindness I have an orchard! Also, I perfect orange spawned on a regular tree today!  )

I just read this whole topic and want to see more stories! Looking foreward to them!


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 7, 2017)

ugly map layout and horrible placements of permanent pwp T_T


----------



## JSS (Jan 7, 2017)

Keeping all Re-Tail slots free and watch as my villagers' homes became empty. Now, the colorful balloon set has been on display for ages.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 7, 2017)

When I went to Tortimer Island for the first time, I caught a lot of bugs and fish. I sold them to Leila instead of taking them back home since I didn't knew you could do that so I only earned like 300 bells. >_<


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jan 7, 2017)

When I first started ACNL a few years ago, I didn't bother checking the other maps. I literally went with the first map that I saw. And I either sold or had someone plot on the tree with the perfect fruit on so I couldn't plant any perfect oranges for a while. I also never plot setted until I was half way done with my first town. Yeah, my first town was a mess.


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

I used my watering can close to the well hoping it'd fill up


----------



## Lady Avalyna (Jan 7, 2017)

The only thing I wish I did or knew was how to reset your town map (before I started the game ><). I currently hate my town map, but I am so far into my town, I don't want to start over. I received the ACNL collector's edition 3DS for christmas, and will probably start a new town on there . I just wish I researched more and was a bit wiser before I started the game.


----------



## 707 (Jan 7, 2017)

Leaving my face the same
Not knowing I could tt
I messed up on the perfect fruit and sold all my fossils before having them examined


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeez thank god my 9 year old self decided to pick a good map unknowingly


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 7, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> ugly map layout and horrible placements of permanent pwp T_T



Same! I put my police station and campsite right next to each othe, my reset center is in thr middle of my path, and my flower clock is at the very edge of town where no one will ever see it -_-


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't know I could keep resetting the game when choosing a town map, so I ended up with a really sucky map in my first town. Thankfully, I've since reset after the update, so I now have an awesome map with a ton of bells, lol.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Chose the worst map ever, that had max ponds and terrible rock placement.  (stuck with it)
Terrible location of the house too. Oh wells, I had to deal with it.


----------



## AbbieGaming (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't make many mistakes.
But, I did ignore my villagers and lost my physical town 
I also used to have a habit of picking the worst possible map layout. ACNL is full of happiness and regret.

Currently i live in Auxilium, my third and hopefully permanent town.


----------



## Yui (Jan 8, 2017)

I sold my perfect pear ; ^ ;


----------



## KattWithAKink (Mar 12, 2017)

I didn't know that at Re-Tail You could select more than 1 item so I sold all my items individually


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 12, 2017)

I never noticed you could upgrade your stores by spending certain amounts of bells. Meaning, I was stuck with the basic Nookling Junction.


----------



## Athelwyn (Mar 12, 2017)

Not taking a photo of the tree-planting ceremony in my main town of Ruddyoak. Starting this town was literally the first time I'd ever used a 3DS, and I had no idea that I could take a pic--let alone _how_ to.

Planting my sole perfect apple next to Mayor Athelwyn's house; sure enough, Ribbot moved right on top of it the following day. It took me ages to get another.



Melyora said:


> ...I seriously thought the Island was useless and never went there. I had to pay 1K Bells to go there (and I never had any Bells to spare, so it was a huuuge amount, lol) and there I could watch all the butterflies and fish, cause Kapp'n didn't allow me to take my equipment with me to the island...
> I never knew the gyroid would lend you equipment, I didn't imagine I could talk to him, and I never tried to cause I have a natural aversion to gyroids XD
> 
> How wrong could I be? ^_^' Useless Island.



From the OP; I thought this was funny because my GameCube island was called Useless Island.
Not because I thought it was actually useless, but because my town was based on the BBC show, "Monarch of the Glen," and Useless was the name of the dog that got one of the main characters blown up during a fishing trip.
(Sorry for the spoiler, but it's an old show!)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

- Picking the bell boom instead of beautiful town when I had a town full of hybrids 
- Eating my perfect orange
- Thinking the perfect orange was a good fruit
- Horrid PWP's and hybrid placement
- Ugly house themes
- Let villagers plot where they wanted


----------



## Durk (Mar 12, 2017)

i once started over my town because i didn't know how to remove patterns from my town and i hadn't saved yet.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 12, 2017)

I didn't know you could choose your face, and also didn't know about the importance of the map layout and buildings placements. I also regret placing my house in the spot I did. I want to reset but it's been a year since I started playing and I've done almost everything and love almost all of my neighbors x.x


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

i put paths everywhere (not a empty square in town)

now i know how to properly place paths.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 12, 2017)

When I first got the game I placed pwps willy-nilly all over the place without even thinking about layout. I ended up restarting my town after I got serious about having an orderly town. I lost so many precious villagers when I did it ;_;


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 12, 2017)

In my old town (which was on a library copy, R.I.P. Marshal, I'll get you back someday!!) I made the stupid mistake of planting my only perfect cherry right next to the river. Of course, the tree died, and for the month that I had the game I never found another one. Compare that to my new town; I found three perfect oranges in the span of one week.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 12, 2017)

One of the newbie mistakes I made in past ACNL games was thinking that I could plant trees next to eachother haha. I learned the hard way when I wasted a lot of trees and time trying to plant them next to eachother. Another newbie mistake i made this time on ACNL,  was thinking that I could adopt more than one villager on the same day.


----------



## treetops (Mar 12, 2017)

Eating my very first perfect peach. It took me forever to find another and planting it. That, and placing permanent PWPs in awful spots. I still really don't like where I placed my campsite.

I also used to have a really bad habit of using up all of my Bells for things I don't need. I still have that problem, but it's now nowhere near as bad as it used to be. lol


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 12, 2017)

In the original animal crossing I would sell all my fossils, fish, bugs and stuff instead of giving them to the museum. I also use to just throw every piece of furniture I got into my house, no hint of genuine decorating anywhere lol. I also named my town "vg" (video game) because I didn't know what to call it at the time I had to name it. I thought I could just change it later, which is kind of dumb thinking back on it. But I was ten at the time, so...lol.


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 12, 2017)

Omg it's awful. I didn't stack fruit, I sold my perfect fruit, I only hit the money like three times. The list goes on and it's pretty cringey. I really wish I did my research before selling the fruit though. That was a pain to get back


----------



## nevermind019283 (Mar 12, 2017)

I got addicted to ACCF for the longest time by accidently picking it up at a movie store and renting it. I went a whole year without going to the city, for I didn't know that was even an OPTION. 10 year old me didn't read the game very carefully apparently. So after booting up my wii a year forward my hair was a mess and I was sad and confused because I didn't know about the shampoodles until one of my residents rudely pointed out I needed my hair done. Needless to say I was frustrated I didn't know about emotes, graciegrace, kicks, etc. Until my dumbass realizes I could use the bus stop.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 13, 2017)

I initially thought you could only have 60 items in your storage. They're supposed to be divided into A, B, C, right? I kept storing my stuff in A that I ignored B and C because I thought they were just the same as A albeit with color change in the background lol I meant what you put in A also reflects in the other. I only found out that they were different 2 years after when I started making a second town and checked the additional secret storage XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Eating my perfect fruit, I had never played a game like ACNL so I figured like in most games that it was supposed to be eaten for a special effect or something. XD Took a while for another one to grow.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

I sold all of the bugs, fish and fossils I found. Now I've desperately been trying to build my museum, which is empty T_T


----------



## hamster (Mar 13, 2017)

i let my sister name my town. she chose Hyrule
i had to live with that for *3 years*


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

Let villagers move wherever they wanted to. 

Take pictures a ton... makes me want to die from cringe. XD


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 19, 2017)

I took so many pictures too!
Now I have to transfer them to my computer and delete them on the 3ds! DX


----------



## Barkflight_101 (Mar 19, 2017)

My newbie mistake?
Well, it all started in my first town in AC:NL...
I was wandering around town, talking to residents, selling fruit, when I saw my first perfect pear. Being the noob I was, I thought it was a bad fruit, so, instead of planting it, I sold it so I wouldn't have to deal with it. However, I later discovered that it would sell for more, so I got a bit sad, thinking that I might never see another one again. But I did, so I was really happy.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Mar 19, 2017)

My first town layout! I went for the first map not realising people can spend ages choosing the perfect one by just restarting their ds


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

i didn't realize you could choose your eyes ;.; i later restarted that town lilac, and lost EVERYTHING my perfect town rating, my crown, my 1 mil bells, my huge house, everything, just because i didn't like my eyes. i still regret it ;.;


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 19, 2017)

I would sell all of my fish, bugs, fossils, and sea creatures instead of donating them.  I've since learned my lesson and am definitely paying the price.  I also had no idea about the resetting thing, so I regret not doing so with my town.  I think I might have also sold my perfect fruit, but I can't remember.


----------



## Arial.Blissxo (Mar 19, 2017)

Before I got New Leaf I studied it for about a month because I was so excited...My first town (that's now reset) I had the worse house placement in my opinion, basically on the edge of a cliff with no room to landscape around it and the worse thing that ever happened to me on this game was a flower apocalypse..my town was literally overflowing they were everywhere even in all my extra storage!!!! it got to the point where I really couldn't take it anymore because it made landscaping impossible having to move them and having to empty your pockets every 4 seconds and not having room for anything else. never will I make that mistake again.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

I took a picture EVERY time I caught a fish.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2017)

my big mistake was not understanding how time travel worked, and accidentally losing two of my favorite villagers because of it.  Ah well, pretty cool ones came along to replace them...


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

Spamming the A button when catching a fish to complicate myself where I could've just simply hold it down.


----------



## Jackfrost (Mar 20, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Spamming the A button when catching a fish to complicate myself where I could've just simply hold it down.



Wait...you're not suppose to constantly hit the A button? Well, I guess I know how to properly fish now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2017)

Not knowing fruit stacked for WAYYYY too long. I would go and get 16 single fruit pieces and go to re-tail, get 16 more, go back to re-tail. It was horrible, and then one day I said something to my friend and she said "you know you can stack three trees worth into one basket right?" What a revelation! I was embarrassed that I hadn't figured it out and sad I couldn't get back those hours I wasted gathering fruits...


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

Jackfrost said:


> Wait...you're not suppose to constantly hit the A button? Well, I guess I know how to properly fish now



Haha yeah, I guess that's one of the common mistakes. I wouldn't say that it is completely wrong since even if you're fully aware of it, you'd probably still want to fish the way you're accustomed to (or your finger would still subconsciously tap the button every time). Whatever works


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 20, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Spamming the A button when catching a fish to complicate myself where I could've just simply hold it down.



You don't even have to hold it down  Just press A as soon as the fish bites. The rest is automatic


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

Arize said:


> You don't even have to hold it down  Just press A as soon as the fish bites. The rest is automatic



Good. That works too. I'd probably still hold it down especially when I don't feel like using my earphones to make sure I've pressed the button as soon as the fish bites


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't remember since it's been so long since I've been a newbie at these games. I was like 7 when I first played it and that was like 15 years ago


----------



## acmohn (Mar 20, 2017)

I didn't know about assessing the fossils until my sister told me. I had been selling the unassessed ones for 100 bells for like two months.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

Just planting flowers and trees wherever just so I could harvest the fruit for bells and get town rating up. Taking my ID pic before I fully understood how to customize my mayor.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 20, 2017)

Restarted my very first town because I thought something was wrong with it.

That thing when you have a new villager and they don't let you do nothing for them (they just got done unpacking yesterday)...For like a few days...I think. 
I thought it was a glitch so I ended up restarting that town, good thing I didn't do much there.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Buying fake art, didn't know it was a thing.

I sold a bunch of unassessed fossils because I thought they had no use to them.

Horrifying placement of PWP's/trees/bushes (I'm still guilty of it tbh).

And you know what I didn't know until like a couple months ago? That you can stack bamboo shoots. I'm a dork, I know


----------



## Mallow (Mar 21, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> And you know what I didn't know until like a couple months ago? That you can stack bamboo shoots. I'm a dork, I know



I've been playing regularly for almost 3 months only just figured that out the other day! Ah, the inventory space I could have saved...


----------



## Jesseybean (Mar 21, 2017)

I ate my perfect cherries! i had two when i started and I ate both of them! it took forever for another perfect cherry to grow


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 22, 2017)

Tabby gave me a persimmon and i thought it was qn orange so i turned my game off in hopes of a better gift...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> You don't even have to hold it down  Just press A as soon as the fish bites. The rest is automatic



I....always hold it down I had no idea itcwas automatic


----------



## OperaPhantom (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't know if it's bad luck or a mistake I'm making, but apparently I'm too friendly to villagers I don't want, so they rarely leave. 
Also, for a long time, I had no idea that flowers make grass grow again on bare spots. So in most of my saves over the years (I started playing when the GC game was the current one), I've had ugly bare spots all over my towns.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 22, 2017)

i can only think of two mistakes i made, and i'm not sure if one of them even really is a "mistake." it just depends on how you want to play the game i guess. but originally, i didn't realize how important proper placement of PWPs (especially the ones you can't demolish) would be in laying out your town, mostly because i didn't know people made paths and designed their towns so thoroughly. that means i placed a few of my permanent ones in random places that were "good enough" before i realized what i wanted to do with my town. thankfully, i think i dealt with my placement choices pretty well  

my other mistake was not knowing about perfect fruit and how you start with one somewhere in your town. i probably ended up selling mine because i had to wait so long to find another! (i didn't want to risk trading at that point because i didn't want to pick villagers up from peoples voids)


----------



## Byebi (Mar 22, 2017)

I didn't know you could restart your game for a new bundle of town layouts... i thought it was a set limit of layouts :/


----------



## Dorian (Mar 23, 2017)

Poor placement of the campground, reset center and not plotting villagers because I had no idea that capability even existed, lol.


----------

